# Kameras für Innenraumüberwachung



## ILastSamuraiI (21. März 2012)

*Kameras für Innenraumüberwachung*

Ich plane gerade einen größeren Innenraum in einer großen Werkshallte mit Videokameras zu überwachen. Da hier ja jede Menge Technik-begeisterter Menschen mitlesen hoffe ich einfach mal auf ein paar Tipps.

Meine Anforderungen:
- Ich brauche wahrscheinlich 5+ Kameras (der Bereich ist einigermaßen verwinkelt)
- die Kameras sollten in irgendeiner Form aufzeichnen können und sie sollte auf irgendeinem Wege mich sofort benachrichtigen können wenn zu bestimmten Zeiten sich dort etwas bewegt
- Nachtsicht (Infrarot oder was auch immer) wird benötigt, bis zu 15m Sicht wären gut

Ich habe persönlich bisher 2 Möglichkeiten gefunden. Entweder ich kaufe mir relativ billige Netzwerkkameras wie diese hier und bastel mir das selbst zusammen oder ich kaufe ein fertiges System mit eigener Zentraleinheit. Dabei gibts dann wieder die eher qualitativ besser ausehenden und zB Pearl.

Was empfehlt ihr?


----------



## rolandm (31. März 2012)

*AW: Kameras für Innenraumüberwachung*

Hallo,

leider schreibst du nicht, warum ihr die Halle Überwachen wollt.
Es kommt auch darauf an, wie groß die BEreiche sind, die Überwacht werden sollen.

Für eine Fetslegung der Anzahl an kameras braucht es ein wenig mehr Infos über die Örtlichkeiten.

Du schreibst was von Bewegungen.

Willst du nur sehen, dass sich überhaupt was bewegt, oder möchtest du auch die Person identifizieren können.

Bei den von dir angeführten Lösungen hast du immer ein Problem mit der Qualität.

Die meisten Kameras sind in der Lage, bis zu 640 x 480 (VGA) Auflösung im Livebild darzustellen. Gespeichert wird dann meisten mit 320 X 240 (CIF). Bei der Auflösung brauchst du über eine sinnvolle Auswertung der gespeicherten Bilder erst gar nicht nachzudenken.

Dann benötigst du zwingend eine Zentrale Komponente, die dir die Bilder speichert. Diese muß 24/7 laufen, sonst gibt es nicht auszuwerten.
Je nachdem wie die Anlage konzipiert ist, hast du bei zukünftigen Erweiterungen das Problem, dass du uU. jedesmal die Zentralkomponente mit Anpassen mußt.

Bei Analogen Systemen hast du im Regelfall das Problem, dass du eine Leitung für die Bildübertragung und eine zweite für die Stromversorgung brauchst.

Bei Netzwerkkameras wird es einfacher. Da geht die Stromversorgung über das Cat Kabel mit POE.

Wenn du eine Qualitativ hochwertige Lösung in Betracht ziehen kannst, schau dir mal MOBOTIX AG - The HiRes Video Company / IP Video Cameras an.

Die sind im ersten Moment teurer, benötigen aber keine Zentralen Komponenten.
Hier ist alles (Bilderfassung, Bildverarbeitung, Bewegungserkennung, Alarmierung, Bildspeicherung ) bereits in der Kamera integriert.

Es handelt sich um reine IP-Kameras, die dazu noch im Bereich bis zu 3 Megapixel Auflösung arbeiten. Da hast due gegenüber den anderen Systemen eine deutlich bessere Bildqualität.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (2. April 2012)

*AW: Kameras für Innenraumüberwachung*

Es geht um Schutz vor Einbrüchen. Das heißt es wäre schon praktisch im Nachhinein ein Gesicht erkennen zu können. Den Link, den du mir gegeben hast finde ich sehr interessant, allerdings sind diese Kameras leider etwas über dem geplanten Budget. 
Außerdem ist vermutlich schon eine Zentraleinheit vorhanden. Nur Kameras werden noch benötigt.

Hast du eventuell Vorschläge für Kameras, die preislich und von der Qualität her dazwischen liegen?


----------



## rolandm (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kameras für Innenraumüberwachung*

Hallo,

das mit den Preisen ist leider so richtig.

Bei Mobotix benötigst du keine Zentraleinheit, da in den Systemen immer eine microsd Karte zur Bildspeicherung verbaut ist.

Wenn du bei Einbrüchen nachträglich eine Person identifizieren willst, wird es schon etwas aufwändiger.

Schau dir das mal an

Videoüberwachung - Überwachungskamera, Sicherheit und rechtliches


Eine Alternaive könnte Funk-Alarmanlagen Funk-Videoberwachung Funk-Rauchmelder VdS - Alarmanlage System 8000 Funkalarmanlage - Videoberwachung und Sicherheitstechnik von Indexa sein.

Die kosten die Hälfte, sind aber qualitativ weit zurück.

Das Hauptproblem heißt Auflösung.

Das von dir hier Komplettset mit 4x IR Color Domekamera + Langzeitrecorder mit LAN-Anschluss zur Videoberwachung

verlinkte System arbeitet mit 420 Linien.
Dies ist ein Livebild. Das gespeicherte Bild ist deutlich kleiner. Da wirst du Probleme bekommen, nachträglich ein Gesicht zu erkennen.

Die Mobotix Lösung arbeitet mit bis 1536 Zeilen.

Schau dir den Link nochmal an.

https://www.mobotix.com/ger_DE/Produkte/Technikvorteile/Progressive-Scan


----------



## joasas (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kameras für Innenraumüberwachung*

Wenn die Kameraüberwachung wirklich etwas taugen soll, dann kostet dich das eine Summe im 4 stelligen Bereich oder gar mehr. Von billigen Netzwerkkameras kannst du Abstand nehmen, die sind viel zu schlecht.


Ich würde dir mal vorschlagen das mit der Versicherung zu besprechen. Wenn du jetzt eine Ausrüstung kaufst, die nicht deren Anforderungen genügt hast du ein Problem sollte die Versicherung zahlen müssen - dann wird sich diese erst mal quer stellen. Und nur anhand der Überwachungskameras kann man noch lange niemanden fassen. Solltest du die Mitarbeiter überwachen wollen, solltest du erst mal einen Juristen zu Rate ziehen. Denn sowas geht zu Recht schnell mal in die Hose.


----------



## matteo92 (17. April 2012)

Hahah was hast du den vor ? 
Wer bitte brauch Kameras IN einem Raum ? Wenn du jemanden auspionieren willst, bitte, aber ohne Hilfe dieses Forums


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (18. April 2012)

*AW: Kameras für Innenraumüberwachung*

Ich werde ja normalerweise nicht ausfallend in Foren... aber mir das zu unterstellen finde ich wirklich frech. Ließ bitte nochmal meinen ersten Beitrag, dann siehst du vielleicht das es sich um eine Firma handelt. Diese hat einen Teil einer sehr großen Werkshalle zur Verfügung, und dieser soll überwacht werden. Dabei wird kein Teil der eigentlichen Büroräume überwacht, sondern nur der Außenbereich (der sich eben in einer größeren Halle befindet). Ich habe das nur hingeschrieben, damit ihr mir keine zusätzlich teure wetterfeste Hardware vorschlagt.

Danke aber nochmal an Roland und joasas. Wahrscheinlich wird das Projekt wohl doch wieder eingestellt werden. Das scheint alles etwas teurer zu sein, als ich mir das vorgestellt hatte .


----------



## rolandm (22. April 2012)

*AW: Kameras für Innenraumüberwachung*

Hallo,

ich würde mir nicht nur die Anschaffungskosten anschauen.

Die Betriebskosten (Strom, Wartung,...) sind auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Je nach "Schaden" kann sich eine hochwertige Lösung sehr schnell "bezahlt" machen.


----------

